# Republic P-47 Thunderbolt in Luftwaffe Colors, Goettingen Germany



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rogerwilko (Dec 5, 2014)

Makes you wonder how they get them intact? Landed thinking he was behind his own lines?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Great shot havent seen that one before!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## stona (Dec 6, 2014)

T9+LK was originally serial number 42-75971 "Ruthless Ruthie" of the 301st Fighter Squadron, 332nd Fighter Group (Tuskegee Airmen) captured 29th May 1944. The pilot, 2nd Lt. Lloyd Hathcock, became disorientated and landed at an airfield still occupied by the Germans.

This aircraft had previously been that of eight victory ace Lt. George P. Novotny of the 317th Fighter Squadron, 325th Fighter Group, who had given it the name.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2014)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 7, 2014)

Excellent photo; note the P-51 and de Havilland Mosquito in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2014)

Also a good study for anyone doubting that panel lines should be highlighted.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2015)

good one..


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

https://vaughanpitman.com/wp-content/gallery/germany/E250_vaughanpitmancom.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------

